
Microsoft demos muscle-computer interface, air Guitar Hero now a reality  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/133732-microsoft-demos-muscle-computer-interface-air-guitar-hero-now-a-reality
======
sageikosa
All I can do it quote a 1980s era Doctor Who Cyberleader "Excellent!" (or
maybe that is Bill and Ted), either way they are both apropos.

------
patdennis
It'll be interesting when this interface can be used to control a prosthetic
hand.

------
RyanMcGreal
Combine this with Google Glass and you've got a killer portable computer.

------
ktizo
I really should have chased this further when I was looking into it 8 years
ago. Is really easy tech, in principle. The sensors are cheap and easy to DIY
and the signal analysis isn't too hard as long as you have the sensors aligned
well, which is the major issue for making a generic device, really.

